# Calligraphy Fountain Pen?



## mywoodshopca (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a friend who is looking for a fountian pen for Calligraphy. What is a good kit to get for this? This will be a freebie and I am on a budget :wink:


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 20, 2009)

Stub nibs are available for the smaller pens.  However, a dip pen would probably be a better choice in terms of both cost and the variety of nibs available.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 20, 2009)

IHMO... a stub nib is not an italic nib used in calligraphy. A proper calligraphy nib will be thin, sharp and wide. A stub nib will be wide, but much thicker and not vary the line as much. 

If I am right, there is a kit at Michaels that the sections will screw into the Jr. Gent type kits. Although these kits do not have sections that match, but would look great on a closed end pen that hid pretty much all the hardware.
http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=fa0605







PS... DCBluesman had the speedball nibs which are prefect for this!


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 20, 2009)

If you want to make a dip pen you'll find an article on one way to make on here: http://www.RedRiverPens.com/articles
Do a good turn daily!
Don


mywoodshopca said:


> I have a friend who is looking for a fountian pen for Calligraphy. What is a good kit to get for this? This will be a freebie and I am on a budget :wink:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought a caligraphy kit from Michaels or AC Moore with a selection of Speedball nibs.  I had some inserts to hold the nibs, and turned this to use with the nibs.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 20, 2009)

Cav do you remember where you got the inserts.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 21, 2009)

John, Lou (DCBluesman) carries them.  Touch base with him as he has them on one of his sites.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bjackman (Jan 21, 2009)

CSU has a calligraphy nib that works with any of the kits using the smaller size nibs. I think it is about $5


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 21, 2009)

bjackman said:


> CSU has a calligraphy nib that works with any of the kits using the smaller size nibs. I think it is about $5


 

Thanks Bill. I will check them out


----------



## johncrane (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Cav! l was going to make just the wood handles and drill a hole l also got some new art brushes but the glue they used to hold brush part is much stronger than you think l bent the metal holder part.thanks again Cav!


----------



## titan2 (Jan 26, 2009)

johncrane said:


> Cav do you remember where you got the inserts.


 
I have them also.....PM me with what you want and I'll get back with you!


Barney :bananen_smilies022:


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought a friend a round top european fountain pen last year.Then i bought a set of calligraphy nibs(in a set with the pen body ) from Michaels. My daughter works there and i had her check to see if the nibs(screw in part and all) would fit and it did. Think it was a Manuscript brand.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Jan 26, 2009)

sparhawk said:


> I bought a friend a round top european fountain pen last year.Then i bought a set of calligraphy nibs(in a set with the pen body ) from Michaels. My daughter works there and i had her check to see if the nibs(screw in part and all) would fit and it did. Think it was a Manuscript brand.


 

Thanks!  will check it out


----------

